# Gaggia Classic - Slow Flow Rate?



## Gubbo89 (Dec 5, 2018)

Hello everyone,

Just looking for some advice as I purchased a Gaggia Classic 2nd hand and so don't know if my machine is actually working properly or not.

Since having it, I have descaled twice and cleaned the shower screen/group and this has improved the flow but not sure if it's still enough?

Also, haven't backflushed as I don't know if it's ok to do so on my machine. My puck is a little soupy so don't think I have the solenoid valve and therefore shouldn't be back flushing anyway - if there's a way to find out please let me know.

Video of flow rate -






Thanks in advance!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Flow looks OK. Free running like that you should have a flow equating to about 110 ml / cc in 30 sec's. May be a little less or more.

Did you remove the dispersion block (behind the shower screen) held by 2 allen bolts. This also gets clagged up with coffee oil and they corrode.


----------



## Gubbo89 (Dec 5, 2018)

Thanks for replying.

Just ran a test and free flow was 160ml in 30secs so guess there's no problem there but I'll remember that test for a fewceeejs time to know when to clean/descale.

When pulling a shot - do you start timing from when you hit the brew button as it currently takes about 8 seconds to see any coffee.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Looks ok to me, use cafiza and citric acid if you want to clean the 3way valve.


----------



## Gubbo89 (Dec 5, 2018)

L&R said:


> Looks ok to me, use cafiza and citric acid if you want to clean the 3way valve.


 Are you referring to backflushing or adding cafiza when descaling?

If backflushing, would this be safe for all Gaggia machines? I was under the impression that only some with the correct internals can handle backflushing.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

backflushing w cafiza in a blind basket, descaling w citric acid through the water tank. 3way needs both.

GC is fine with both procedures.

BR


----------



## Gubbo89 (Dec 5, 2018)

Ah, think I was getting confused with needing the OPV to backflush.

Can see now that all Gaggia Classics have a solenoid valve so are OK to backflush. Will buy the bits I need and give it a go.


----------

